# Why is Contador still riding Tarmac SL3?



## Stoneman (Mar 1, 2009)

From the pictures from the race in Argentina it appears Contador is still riding the 2011 Tarmac SL3. Why wouldn't he be riding the new SL4?


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

Wild guess... he prefers the SL3?


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

Stoneman said:


> From the pictures from the race in Argentina it appears Contador is still riding the 2011 Tarmac SL3. Why wouldn't he be riding the new SL4?


He's quite superstitious apparently, hence he wants to stick with his custom painted SL3.

Or if you're cynical like me, he can't see the benefits in going to the new model.


----------



## yurl (Mar 31, 2010)

ultimobici said:


> Or if you're cynical like me, he can't see the benefits in going to the new model.


what? but what about those 50g of saved weight and new and improved aerodynamics?


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

The SL4 is like 14% laterally stiffer...and maybe 12% more vertically compliant.


----------



## Nice&slow (Jan 29, 2012)

Sl4 is tainted with Clenbuterol


----------



## Rugergundog (Apr 2, 2011)

Does he ride a one off build? Specific geometry or such?

If so maybe the build is not complete in the SL4 or is built yet he hasn't had a lot of time riding it


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

I brought up his use of the SL3 in the other thread. It is odd as this is pretty much the second season he's "overdue" for the SL4. 

Superstition is the best answer because he could've had a paint job or decent fit by now. He visited Specialized in CA for what I thought would be a fitting. He used an SL4 on a group ride in Sausalito the day before that. With his resume he's allowed to turn it down I guess. He's also turned down the Venge as there's one pic on the net revealing there was one reserved for him.


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

I have to wait months and months for MY S-Works SL4.....why shouldnt Contador!!!??!!


----------



## Rokh On (Oct 30, 2011)

Nice&slow said:


> Sl4 is tainted with Clenbuterol


:nonod:


----------



## DonDenver (May 30, 2007)

RkFast said:


> I have to wait months and months for MY S-Works SL4.....why shouldnt Contador!!!??!!


^ This


----------



## Waxbytes (Sep 22, 2004)

They don't want to give him a new bicycle until the CAS decision is in?
Save some money if he's not going to be racing for a while...


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

He's very particular about his bikes. I throught I heard something that the TT bike he rode in the '09 TdF was set up exactly how he wanted it and only wanted that bike for the ITT. Given that he beat FC, I'd say using that particular bike paid off.


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

spade2you said:


> He's very particular about his bikes. I throught I heard something that the TT bike he rode in the '09 TdF was set up exactly how he wanted it and only wanted that bike for the ITT.


How's that unique? Most pros at that level want their bikes setup *exactly* how they want it, and will not tolerate any changes or substitutions - makes perfect sense to me.


----------



## SevensRacer (Dec 14, 2011)

From what I heard, Contador stuck with the older Tarmac because the electric motor that Cancellara gave him does not fit on the newer model.


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

SevensRacer said:


> From what I heard, Contador stuck with the older Tarmac because the electric motor that Cancellara gave him does not fit on the newer model.


then he should return it - the battery worked fantastic in May for Giro, but ran out of charge by July.


----------

